# Hard to make the leap...



## AllmyteeMeg (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm finding it quite difficult to make the leap to Kindle.  I'm a book snob, and giving up my books is a concept that just frightens me down to my very soul.  My cousin got one of the first, original Kindle's and forced it upon me the Christmas before last because he updated to the new Kindle.  

I only used the thing for free books and novellas/short-stories written by authors whose series I follow.  What I DO like about that is the fact that it has eliminated the need of me having to buy anthologies, which I was only purchasing for maybe one or two authors to get one of the little "in-between" stories between the books, and then the rest of the anthology was wasted on me because I didn't read the other authors.  So I do like that those "anthology" stories are now being put out there on eReaders and I only have to pay like $0.99-$2.99 for them as opposed to $7.99 for the whole book.

Anyway, last April my dad wanted to join the Kindle revolution and asked for one for his birthday.  He has since given it to me because he can't learn it.  So here I am, stuck with TWO Kindle's, and I barely use either one.  I love my books WAY too much.  I like seeing them on my shelves, I like holding them in my hands, I like the texture and smell of them... it's just sooooooooooooooooooo hard to give them up and switch solely to Kindle.  Plus, I'm kind of OCD, so when I have an entire series of books in paper/hardback (like Laurell K. Hamilton's now 22 book series), the thought of not continuing the series in physical book form freaks me out.

So I'm trying... REALLY... I am trying to make the switch to Kindle, I just fear it's going to take a LOT longer than some people!  LoL!

~Megan


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Who says that owning a Kindle means you have to give up all your books and solely read on the device? Plenty of people enjoy the best of both worlds. There is no reason why you can't continue to read some books on the Kindle and some in print.


----------



## DaveA2012 (Jan 8, 2012)

The great thing is you have a choice.  If you like physical books, read physical books.  My mother is the same way.  Me, I don't have space for books.  If I were to read a physical books it would go into a storage box until I realize it is wasting space and I donate.  I also like sliding my kindle into the side pouch of my lunch bag; not something I could do with a physical book.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

history_lover said:


> Who says that owning a Kindle means you have to give up all your books and solely read on the device? Plenty of people enjoy the best of both worlds. There is no reason why you can't continue to read some books on the Kindle and some in print.


Exactly. The Kindle is the medium. . . . .but it's not the only one. Think of it as having a cell phone as well as a land line. And if, at some point, you realize you don't want/need the paper books, that's o.k. In fact, if, at some point, you realize you are NOT really using the kindle and prefer paper, that's o.k. too.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Maybe take the time to learn the new Kindle and show your Dad how to use it. I know my Mom, 71, loves her DX. She has been using it for three years now. The ability to increase the font size has been great for her. She loves how easy it is to buy books. She doesn't use the collection feature or any of that. I occassioanlly clear the books that she has read off of it to help her.

And you don't have to use an e-reader. Obviously the folks on this board really, really like their Kindles. For people with allergies, it means reading without worrying about dust and dust mites (allergans). For people with poor eye site, it means easily adjustable font sizes. It means not having to pay more for books with large font that weigh a ton. For people who travel a lot it means carrying their library with them. It means saving money on baggage fees because they are not paying to lug 10-12 books on vacation with them. It means lighter carry ons because they don't need to carry books in their carry on. For people who use public transportation, it means a lighter form factor. For people with learning disabilities it has made reading easier and pleasurable for the first time. For people with arthritis or other ailments, it has meant being able to hold a book for a long period of time to read. 

Personally, the Kindle meant not adding another 2-3 bookshelves in my house. It meant clearing out a ton of space because books could be donated to the library and I was not bringing more into the house. Now my son has a room that has space for a tent and tunnel that he enjoys playing in because we did not have to make space for the extra bookshelves. It has made traveling a great deal easier. 

More importantly, to me, it has lead to an increase in reading (well, up until I had BB and found my time reading spent on him) because I didn't have to go to the bookstore to buy a book or the library to borrow a book. It made the process so much quicker and easier that I read more.

To me, the words on the page are what matter, not the form. The words on my Kindle are the same as the words on a paper book. The fact that I can carry my library in my purse and I can order the next book in the series immediatly are very nice bonuses.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

My daughter feels the same as you. I got her a kindle when she went to college because she would be away from our library and her main reading source. She does use it at college, but she also takes books from our local library when she is home and will be back in time to turn them in. She collects books and my husband just made her a bigger bookshelf for her room at home. She just prefers the actual books to the kindle. I love the books as well and miss the covers, but the pros of the kindle far outweigh the cons for me, but we have different needs. I keep trying to convince her that the kindle is the best, but haven't succeeded with that yet. She is an English Education major so I think I am fighting a losing battle.  Each person has their own needs and if the kindle doesn't work for you now, maybe it will at a later time. If not, so be it. Enjoying books in any form is what is important.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

history_lover said:


> Who says that owning a Kindle means you have to give up all your books and solely read on the device? Plenty of people enjoy the best of both worlds. There is no reason why you can't continue to read some books on the Kindle and some in print.


This exactly.
If you have a microwave did you give up your stove? Same idea, they both cook.

I love paper books too but that does not mean that I must only read paper books. I also love my kindle but that does not mean I can only read e-books. Last time I looked there are no book police that say you must do one or the other. You can do both and if anyone tells you otherwise then they are just talking to hear their head rattle.
Another example would be craft patterns just because the crochet pattern is done in Red Heart Super Saver Country Blue, you could do it in I love this yarn Purple.

I guess what I am saying is you are not being disloyal to your books by also reading on a device. Some books are easier to read on a device due to the weight. Atlas Shrugged comes to mind. Now I have a collection of classic paperbacks. I also have them in e-pub (had my kobo before my kindle), this is so if I start one in the bath (paper), I can also read it elsewhere easily.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Like other say, its not a either or. For me it almost is because I need the larger font the Kindle gives me. Plus I don't have a lot of space in my apartment for books and I am apparently a book hoarder.  

There are still many many people that will not, nor do they want an ereader. Paperbackswap is still thriving and so is the used book market. I will in some cases get a paper version if there is no ebook version, but it will have to be pretty clean and hopefully in trade size so the font isn't too small. 

We all love to read, doesn't really matter in the end what the medium is be use to consume the stories.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE my Kindle, but I haven't given up paper books. I'm just more selective about the paper books I buy, and I usually limit them to coffee table-type books with lots of pictures and completing sets of favorite authors.

Why not have the best of both worlds? Continue to buy hard copies of your favorite authors and enjoy the ability to read hundreds of free or low-priced books on the Kindle. Of course, I'm sure you're already familiar with the other perks of a Kindle - instantly downloading and reading a book on the go, having a large library to choose from at any given time, etc.

You definitely don't have to give up one for the other!


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

The other thing I love about Amazon is I can keep collecting cookbooks without having to build a bigger house.  E-cookbooks are cheaper (ok free since I am really cheap), take up no physical space and are easier to search through for a recipe.  And if I get a bad cookbook free I am not really out anything whereas if I buy one I am out the cash.  

I also collect craft books but most of them I get from sites like Beading daily, etc.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't read paper books anymore, but I don't judge those who do.  If you still like paper books, keep on reading them.  Finish your series in paper.  

Use the Kindle where it's convenient and where it shines--when you want to carry a bunch of books with you on a trip, but not the weight.  Keep it in your purse with a dozen or so unread books on it so you always have a book with you.  Run out of books late at night or on the road?  Use the WiFi, or the 3G and download a book.

Betsy


----------



## Fuhgeddaboudit (Oct 24, 2012)

I am having the same issue.

I think I am not that fond of the black and white version of the Kindle and that I enjoy the actual LCD screen better.

I might try it out because I enjoy the colors of the screen, the colors of books on the Kindle much more than I like the black and white of the Kindle.

That is my guilty pleasure, looking at the covers of a physical book. So I might have to get a Kindle Fire


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

I adore and miss the physicality of paper books compared to ebooks. I like to write in them, draw, snip things out. It is mine, I own it, it has my DNA throughout...

My "Marcus Aurelius; Meditations" is so tattered, it looks like what an old man should look like if the book were a man and lived a long and fruitful life. Seeing the book itself, it looks like it has a personality of its own.

Okay, but the Kindle is just too convenient, too safe. It's dull and uninteresting from the outside, it raises no suspicions, no one asks what I am reading anymore... it's just so safe.


----------



## AllmyteeMeg (Jul 7, 2013)

NightGoat said:


> I adore and miss the physicality of paper books compared to ebooks. I like to write in them, draw, snip things out. It is mine, I own it, it has my DNA throughout...
> 
> My "Marcus Aurelius; Meditations" is so tattered, it looks like what an old man should look like if the book were a man and lived a long and fruitful life. Seeing the book itself, it looks like it has a personality of its own.
> 
> Okay, but the Kindle is just too convenient, too safe. It's dull and uninteresting from the outside, it raises no suspicions, no one asks what I am reading anymore... it's just so safe.


Yes! I totally agree!!! Marking up my books has always been one of my favorite parts of reading, because when I go back and reread the book several years later, it's always interesting to see what my thoughts and feelings were and compare them to now.

While you can "highlight" on the Kindle and whatnot, it's just not the same. And, as an English teacher, having physical books with sticky tabs and post-its all throughout it so that I can move easily back and forth throughout the book to help the kids along is a MUST. It's hard for me on the Kindle to do that with what I've highlighted because I can't "thumb" through the pages and find it... I have to go to a menu and look it up 

Oh well. I am learning and I am trying to use the Kindle more than I was, but again, it's usually only for novellas/short-stories associated with authors I read in "real" books. LoL! For instance, I'm currently reading Colleen Gleason's latest, "Roaring Midnight" and there's a short story associated with it that was eBook release only, so it's sitting on my Kindle waiting to be read when I finish this book.

I will give kudos to Kindle, and NOOK, though for allowing writers to self-publish for free. That has been a true delight and may in fact boost my usage of the Kindle! 

~Megan


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

It sounds like having these kindles thrust upon you is causing you anxiety.  Why keep something that is not needed and causes distress? There are plenty of people who would be happy to take them.  If you don't know anyone who wants them, I think there is a program to give them to members of the military, or how about a school or library?  Then breath a sigh of relief, relax, and curl up with a good book.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

NightGoat said:


> I adore and miss the physicality of paper books compared to ebooks. I like to write in them, draw, snip things out. It is mine, I own it, it has my DNA throughout...


See, I could never do that to a book. Maybe it's because as a child, I mostly read library books so even once I got older and started buying books, it was ingrained in me that you don't write or draw in a book - or worse, snip things out! To me, that is destroying a book. I think that's why I like ebooks so much, I can highlight and make notes without feeling like I'm doing something sacrilegious.

I once lent a book to a friend of mine and it was returned to me looking like it had been through a war. The binding was so creased and loose, it felt like it would fall apart and not only were many of the pages creased from being dogeared, the front and back flaps were also ceased in many places from having been folded over (probably from being shoved haphazardly into a bag, not caring if the cover or pages got bent). I was really annoyed because it was one of my favorite books - I didn't care how she treated her books but I found it really inconsiderate that she would treat someone else's book like that when it was obvious the owner treated books more carefully.

You'd think that someone who treated printed books so carefully would be the kind of person who wouldn't like ebooks but it actually seems to be the other way around.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

history_lover said:


> See, I could never do that to a book. Maybe it's because as a child, I mostly read library books so even once I got older and started buying books, it was ingrained in me that you don't write or draw in a book - or worse, snip things out! To me, that is destroying a book. I think that's why I like ebooks so much, I can highlight and make notes without feeling like I'm doing something sacrilegious.
> 
> I once lent a book to a friend of mine and it was returned to me looking like it had been through a war. The binding was so creased and loose, it felt like it would fall apart and not only were many of the pages creased from being dogeared, the front and back flaps were also ceased in many places from having been folded over (probably from being shoved haphazardly into a bag, not caring if the cover or pages got bent). I was really annoyed because it was one of my favorite books - I didn't care how she treated her books but I found it really inconsiderate that she would treat someone else's book like that when it was obvious the owner treated books more carefully.
> 
> You'd think that someone who treated printed books so carefully would be the kind of person who wouldn't like ebooks but it actually seems to be the other way around.


You remind me of my own habits. I am very OCD about my paper books. So much so that I don't even like creases in the spine! I could never write in my books, probably for the same reasons you mentioned - we were taught to respect and take care of books. Even in college, at first I would write workbook answers in a notebook until I forced myself to just write in the workbook. Yeah, I know...that's a little _too_ OCD...


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

AllmyteeMeg said:


> I'm finding it quite difficult to make the leap to Kindle. I'm a book snob, and giving up my books is a concept that just frightens me down to my very soul. My cousin got one of the first, original Kindle's and forced it upon me the Christmas before last because he updated to the new Kindle.
> 
> I only used the thing for free books and novellas/short-stories written by authors whose series I follow. What I DO like about that is the fact that it has eliminated the need of me having to buy anthologies, which I was only purchasing for maybe one or two authors to get one of the little "in-between" stories between the books, and then the rest of the anthology was wasted on me because I didn't read the other authors. So I do like that those "anthology" stories are now being put out there on eReaders and I only have to pay like $0.99-$2.99 for them as opposed to $7.99 for the whole book.
> 
> ...


That's cool, and maybe you will come to appreciate it in time, but you should read the way you like.

I didn't think I'd like the Kindle either. Got it for retail therapy after losing my mother. (I know that was a futile move.) And made the transition in minutes. Before, I had all the standard, book snobby objections.

Now, print is for when I have no choice. I'm in Amazon Vine, and the books they offer are print, so I'll do that. This last week has been a BEAR, though. I have this thing called iritis -- my iris is swollen, and it messes with my vision. (Who knew this was a thing? I didn't before my sight went all wonky, it it felt like someone was stabbing my eye with an ice pic.) I have a couple books I have to finish for Prime, and I'm missing adjustable font like you would not believe.

But if you prefer print, you have no one to answer to but yourself. All the people here were pro-print not too long ago, and we all have memories of the rush of walking into a library or bookstore. Enjoy what you enjoy, and maybe save the Kindle for vacations.


----------



## nico (Jan 17, 2013)

I've always felt that Amazon, especially at the beginning of the Kindle, missed a HUGE opportunity to grab potential switchers. They know every book you purchased through Amazon since they started. Why not negotiate a deal with the publishers to make all your paper purchased books automatically Kindle books for you as well? That would be a massive good will move for both the publishers and Amazon toward customers and move a lot of people from paper to Kindle. 

I believe they did something like this for music and possibly movies/tv shows too. As a reader, i've always wanted this and never really took the full-faith plunge into Kindle because of it. I still buy mostly paper books.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

nico said:


> I've always felt that Amazon, especially at the beginning of the Kindle, missed a HUGE opportunity to grab potential switchers. They know every book you purchased through Amazon since they started. Why not negotiate a deal with the publishers to make all your paper purchased books automatically Kindle books for you as well? That would be a massive good will move for both the publishers and Amazon toward customers and move a lot of people from paper to Kindle.
> 
> I believe they did something like this for music and possibly movies/tv shows too. As a reader, i've always wanted this and never really took the full-faith plunge into Kindle because of it. I still buy mostly paper books.


Amazon might have gone for this (they've done it in the last year or so with music you've purchased from them) but the publishers would *never* have gone for this when the Kindle was announced. Almost 7 years later the Big 6 are still dragging their heels on ebooks in some ways.

Also it makes more sense with music or videos - it's easy to buy a a CD or DVD and burn it to your hard drive. A paper book? Not so much. Now there may come a day that when you buy a hardback, you get a digital copy as well. But I think that time is still a good ways off.


----------



## nico (Jan 17, 2013)

Meemo said:


> the publishers would *never* have gone for this when the Kindle was announced.
> 
> A paper book? Not so much. Now there may come a day that when you buy a hardback, you get a digital copy as well. But I think that time is still a good ways off.


I agree, Meemo. The publishers would never have gone for this back when the Kindle launched. It's sad because from a consumer/reader perspective, it is a huge deal.

But i disagree that it's difficult to "rip" a paper book. It is VERY easy to find pirated copies of books online. Because we have the Kindle Store, Kobo, iBookstore, etc, piracy hasn't been as rampant as in the Napster days, but it's still out there and you can steal books really easy of you want to. (Note: I don't condone or endorse this behavior, especially as a small publisher, but it is real)

Some publishers (including us) are already doing this. In the RPG (that's roleplaying games), giving out ebooks with paper purchases is pretty much standard practices for all the major and minor publishers. It is coming and i think sooner rather than later.


----------



## mrkpero (Jul 13, 2013)

I absolutely love my Kindle (and Nook) and can't imagine being without an ereader. I love the ease of use and convienence of it. I live in the country and its an hour round trip just to get to the library and back.  Then you have to hope there is something available you like. We were snowed in for a few days a couple years ago and I didn't have any books. That was when I got my first Kindle. I read SO much more than I did before. I do still read paper books, but I honestly don't enjoy it as much. Now my 15 year old daughter, she is a die hard book lover. I passed on my first kindle to her. I know she read one book on it and it has sat on her vanity unmoved since. I drive her to the library every week. Me, I'll find a book at the library that looks good and I'll go to the library website and download it in the library while I wait for her. I am just happy that I passed on a love of books to my child. An ereader my not be for you, no worries. My mom loved to tell me how she would never have one, loved paper books...then someone gave her one  .  Do what works for you and enjoy reading in whatever form you choose.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i wonder if part of your problem is the same as my problem with cell phones.  EVERYBODY tells me how great they are, how i have to have one, and that i can't possibly live without one.  that just makes me dig my heels in deeper and refuse to take one even when gifted.

i love my kindle.  i did not jump on the ereader early, but waited a bit to see how things played out. and then i decided for myself to try it.  and i liked it.  but unfortunately, the one i liked is the one amazon has put the least backing into, the DX.  and when my DX was stolen, i almost didn't replace it, i was going to go back to paperbooks.

so, my advice?  take a deep breath, tell people you appreciate their caring for you, but you're not interested at the moment.  and tell them the more they try to sell you, the less likely you are to buy into it.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

telracs said:


> i wonder if part of your problem is the same as my problem with cell phones. EVERYBODY tells me how great they are, how i have to have one, and that i can't possibly live without one. that just makes me dig my heels in deeper and refuse to take one even when gifted.
> 
> i love my kindle. i did not jump on the ereader early, but waited a bit to see how things played out. and then i decided for myself to try it. and i liked it. but unfortunately, the one i liked is the one amazon has put the least backing into, the DX. and when my DX was stolen, i almost didn't replace it, i was going to go back to paperbooks.
> 
> so, my advice? take a deep breath, tell people you appreciate their caring for you, but you're not interested at the moment. and tell them the more they try to sell you, the less likely you are to buy into it.


Telracs,
We own cell phones but with the exception of my daughter calling, we rarely use them. My husband's is a prepaid and it has almost 7500 unused minutes. We have to renew every 6 months and just get the 1500 minutes for $100. He may use 10 minutes a month talking on it. Luckily browsing the internet is the same cost as a call so I use it more for internet when we travel. My phone might get 30 minutes of usage a month (not counting my daughter because we are both ATT). She is on her dad's plan. So yep cell phones are about useless here too. 
Heck they really only get used on vacation and that is mostly for information not just chatting.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I have 8800 minutes on my cell.. but have to admit it has saved me any number of times when I need to call AutoClub (that is AAA in California) and I use it to call patients if they don't come out to the car, to gently remind them, or for them to call me to come get them, they can be super on trips.  But I'm not attached to my phone and it is almost always turned off.  

I always have my Kindle (these days the 8.9" Fire but I go back to the K1) with me and use it everywhere.

I used to have oberon covers which sort of gave a bookish feel, but I'm pretty happy with the sleek Fire covers that turn the device on and off when you open or close them.

I still have thousands of books.. but have been bookcrossing large numbers over the last years and haven't bought more than a handful of actual books since I got the K1 and at the rate I was buying books prior to then I shudder to think how much more space would be devoted to books by now.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

What plan do you have that prepaid minutes can be ued for the internet? I am going to be moving from Verizon to a prepaid plan because I barely use my phone. SOmething like that would actually be pretty nice to have.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We switched to a prepaid.  We hardly ever use our phone. I have a TMobile plan.  It's $2 for any day that we use it for calling or receiving calls, but then on that day we have unlimited calls, internet (2G speeds), emails and texting the rest of the day.  We've used it twice this month so far.  I think it's going to cost us less than $10 most months, $20 some months.  I have the people I actually take calls from listed as contacts; when they call, I answer.  Other calls I let go to voicemall.  I can call the voicemail from a landline and it doesn't cost me anything.  We put in $100 prepaid which expires in a year.  If I renew before the year is up, any unspent balance rolls over.  If it runs out before the year, I have to add more to keep using it.  If we use it up before the year, I'll add another $100 to get the year expiration date.

Our prior plan was $44/mo for 1000 minutes, no texting or internet.  When we got that plan I didn't text at all.  Now I do.

As for making the leap--I hardly ever read paper; struggling to finish a book on paper right now to give it back to my sister-in-law.  But I read on everything; I'll read the cereal box or whatever... 

Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

So $2 a day? Not bad. I could do that easily enough. I am going to look into TMobile then and maybe get a decent phone to go with it.

I have the 65 and over plan on Verizon and I barely use that. It is nuts. And I am in my 40's. I don't feel like I need to be in touch 24/7 or checking the internet every 30 seconds.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

MamaProfCrash said:


> So $2 a day? Not bad. I could do that easily enough. I am going to look into TMobile then and maybe get a decent phone to go with it.
> 
> I have the 65 and over plan on Verizon and I barely use that. It is nuts. And I am in my 40's. I don't feel like I need to be in touch 24/7 or checking the internet every 30 seconds.


We don't need to, either. Hubby's sons and their families don't understand how we can not be on the cell phone all the time. Well, we're mostly together--we don't need to call each other. And no kids that have to check in. And we're mostly home, so the landline works fine most of the time. I text occasionally...

Here's the link:
http://prepaid-phones.t-mobile.com/prepaid-plans

I'm thinking of splitting the phone conversation out into Not Quite Kindle...re-reading now.

And you can keep your old number.

Betsy


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

I actually get more books link I've gotten into ereaders. I've been reading more esp. Bible and history topics. Of course these things are better understood with atlases and other reference material.

I don't purchase dead tree fiction anymore though unless it's a classic like lucifers hammer or something. I prefer the electronic versions of most things. I like being able to change font size and look up words and stuff. I usually have a cover which makes it like a book. I used to look up words in one of my many dictionaries, it's so much easier on the kindle.

Oh, the xray feature is awesome as well.

I could not have the entire collections of Thomas Aquinas or John Calvin if I didn't have a kindle. And I have them for free. Well sort of, The price of a kindle is cheaper than many classics I can get for free.

I don't understand how any lover of books cannot take advantage of so much for so little.


----------



## alexjf (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm in the same boat as many others in this thread, I love the feel of physical books and never thought I'd get used to reading on the kindle. It ended up becoming a necessity because I travel frequently for long periods of time and carrying 10+ books around on international flights is no fun.

One thing I can't get used to is note-taking and highlighting on the kindle - I never highlight physical books but sometimes I like to take notes. My solution so far is to take out pen and paper and take notes as I read from the kindle and transcribe the notes to digital form later (and ignore other kindle users' mockery).


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Take notes how it works for you. I never took notes in a text book and rarely highlighted them. I had to take my notes in a note book using an outline format. It helped me concentrate on the readingand the act of writing what I thought was important helped me remember it. It was also easier for me to do quick study out of my notes then out of the book. I would highlight on a second read through before an exam and type up the notes I had taken earlier.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

I really only switched because I was out of room for physical books. So I tried it, a Kindle Keyboard. And loved it. Almost EVERYTHING is easier! Including acquiring new books (there's a good and bad side to that!)

I am a believer in trying new things before dismissing them, and really giving them a chance before giving up. And I am rarely disappointed.

As others have said, it doesn't mean giving up hardcopy books either.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Still cant really stand talking on cell, not a fan particularly but it is worth it's weight in gold when it is _needed_. Emergencies, car breakdowns, coordinating plans with groups of people.

Not to mention smartphone ability to surf Web when lost or needing info.

It is one of those things that, when you need it, you _NEED _ it.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

After using my Kindle every day for more than four years, I hate reading paper books. I fell in love with Kindle the first book I read on it.


----------



## ENelson (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey, another Californian here. Everyone has pretty much said it all. You don't have to give up the print books you love, but the Kindle is great for indie books, books on the go and free books you want to test out. I think many people get Kindle's and don't use them immediately then one day they start using them, and suddenly they discover how much they like them.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

Personally, after I went to Kindle, I haven't looked back to paper. I read paper books when I have to, someone lends me one or I can't find the book for Kindle, but other than that I'm Kindle all the way. Even to the extent that I actually would prefer not to be given paper books as presents for example, a Kindle gift certificate would do much better - even if it came with instructions to download a particular book. Now, telling this to relatives and the like would seem rude, so I guess I'll continue receiving (and reading) paper books from time to time.  Paper books take up space (I usually store them for some years and then realize I don't need them anymore) and not being able to adjust fonts and so forth is a minus once you get used to it on the Kindle. Plus the Kindle is just easier with a built-in reading light on the cover, often smaller and lighter too and so on.

I have two experiences with relatives: one of my older Kindles I gave to one of my relatives and she reads on it sporadically, still prefers the feel of paper books, but the convenience of acquiring new books has won her over some of the time. I think the Kindle 3 itself has been fine and well liked, the screen good for the eyes and so forth, but there is still that resistance to leaving the paper. In another case I gave a Kindle to an elderly relative after asking if they'd like one, but he hasn't been using it since the introduction - and I haven't pushed it. I guess that one is a lost cause.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

FearIndex said:


> Personally, after I went to Kindle, I haven't looked back to paper. I read paper books when I have to, someone lends me one or I can't find the book for Kindle, but other than that I'm Kindle all the way. Even to the extent that I actually would prefer not to be given paper books as presents for example, a Kindle gift certificate would do much better - even if it came with instructions to download a particular book. Now, telling this to relatives and the like would seem rude, so I guess I'll continue receiving (and reading) paper books from time to time.  Paper books take up space (I usually store them for some years and then realize I don't need them anymore) and not being able to adjust fonts and so forth is a minus once you get used to it on the Kindle. Plus the Kindle is just easier with a built-in reading light on the cover, often smaller and lighter too and so on.


Hey, pssst, FI--Amazon takes back paperbooks. Check out the book's Amazon page and it may say something on the right side about "Have a copy of this book? Exchange it for an Amazon Gift Card."

Just sayin'.



Betsy


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Agreed Fear Index. Altho I still love looking at my hard copy books on the shelves, I MUCH prefer reading books (not magazines or texts with a lot of pics or maps) on my Kindle.

Much more comfortable and convenient.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hey, pssst, FI--Amazon takes back paperbooks. Check out the book's Amazon page and it may say something on the right side about "Have a copy of this book? Exchange it for an Amazon Gift Card."
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> ...


Didn't know that.  Thanks!


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> Agreed Fear Index. Altho I still love looking at my hard copy books on the shelves, I MUCH prefer reading books (not magazines or texts with a lot of pics or maps) on my Kindle.
> 
> Much more comfortable and convenient.


Yes, reading magazines or anything with a lot of photos is not nice on an e-ink Kindle. That is better on a tablet, though.

But text-based books I prefer to read on e-ink, much nicer and easier on the eyes too.


----------

